# 2011 tarmac comp vs 2010 tarmac comp



## avidcyclist83 (Feb 24, 2011)

I noticed a small dent on my head tube and brought it to the lbs and they said there was no structural damage to the frame but they would replace it if I want. The replacement would be a 2011 tarmac comp frame (SL2). Is it worth it to replace it when nothing will match the new frame? I know the SL2 is a better frame, but it is better to the point of having a Frankenstein bike? I also know it is a matter of opinion, I just don't know how much better the frame is.


----------



## BluesDawg (Mar 1, 2005)

What do you mean by "nothing will match"?


----------



## avidcyclist83 (Feb 24, 2011)

I found out I would get the fork to go with the frame so that isn't an issue. Its more a question of the SL2 frame quality, is it much better than the 2010?


----------



## nis240sxt (Oct 6, 2004)

avidcyclist83 said:


> I found out I would get the fork to go with the frame so that isn't an issue. Its more a question of the SL2 frame quality, is it much better than the 2010?


I would say it is a considerably better over the 2010 model and definitely advise you on the upgrade. I have a 2011 comp and besides it being an SL2, you get IS vs triple monocoque construction which equates to better drivetrain stiffness due to the 1 piece BB/chainstay. Also, another feature which I found out that specialized doesn't reveal for the comp model is the addition of headtube ribbing which supposedly only the SL3 has. I'm not sure if the BB has the ribs since the only way you can tell is by cutting your frame in half but I wouldn't be surprised if it were there. Given they both use the same 8r carbon, i truly believe the frame is better due to the IS frame construction. Go for it!:thumbsup:


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

A small dent will have a significant effect on resale value if that matters to you.


----------



## sonis9 (Jul 18, 2010)

I have something to ask along the same 2010 vs 2011. I'm looking to buy one of these, and have a chance to get a 2010 for 400 bucks cheaper than the 2011. Is it worth it to get the 2010 at that savings?? Your looking at not getting the SL2 frame and the 105 will be the 5600 instead if the new 5700. Thanks guys


----------



## PJ352 (Dec 5, 2007)

sonis9 said:


> I have something to ask along the same 2010 vs 2011. I'm looking to buy one of these, and have a chance to get a 2010 for 400 bucks cheaper than the 2011. Is it worth it to get the 2010 at that savings?? Your looking at not getting the SL2 frame and the 105 will be the 5600 instead if the new 5700. Thanks guys


My best advice is to read nis240sxt's post re: the frameset differences. In addition to what he offered, the 2011 model has an OS lower headset bearing, where the 2010's is a straight 1 1/8". Not worth $400 on its own, but together with the other refinements IMO it is. 

If you're still on the fence, as far as the differences between 5700 and 5600, I would fret over it. FWIW I have one bike equipped with a 5600 drivetrain and another with a mix of Ultegra 66/6700 and the 5600/ 105 matches Ultegra, except maybe for finish and (minimal) weight.


----------

